# Washer lint



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Our washer (laundry) has been creating lint explosions on all our loads for more than a year now. I've tried replacing the lint filters using this video but when I got to the bottom, my washer didn't have filters there like the one in the video.

I also tried cleaning the washer inside and out to no avail. I performed some troubleshooting to see where the lint gets into the load by running a load without clothes (just water) and evidently, the load did not have any lint in it. 

The only possible assumptions I can make is that the towels we wash with the rest of the clothes are very old and always tearing. Could it be that those old towels are what keep wearing off on the clothes in each load?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Have you cleaned the exhaust hose? Is it damaged? Don't know your setup but if you can, clean it from the outside of the house also. That "As seen on TV" vacume extension really works.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

The exhaust hose is cleaned. Cleaned it not too long ago. It's not damaged either. The washer is not even 2 years old.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If the lint is the same colour as the lint then the towels the towels could very well be the problem. Solution buy new towels.

Washing machines don't have an exhaust, only dryers. (unless the washer is powered by gasoline)

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

BG, we're both reffering to the water waste exhaust hose (the dirty water after a wash that goes back into the wall).

I'll try doing loads without the towels before buying new towels.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The drain hose,at least here, run into the house sewer line. I have had washer machines about 50 years and never cleaned the drain hose.

A problem we have had is things like a tissue left in dirty clothes. They cause a ton of lint problems.

BG

P.S.

Corday deleted his post about exhaust hose.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> The drain hose,at least here, run into the house sewer line.


Same here. 



> A problem we have had is things like a tissue left in dirty clothes. They cause a ton of lint problems.


Yes I'm aware of that type of lint but this is not that instance.. the pockets don't have anything in them. I'm convinced its the old towels. I'll try running some loads without them.



> Corday deleted his post about exhaust hose.


I still see it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Try refreshing the screen :>)


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Nope, still there. My Pc is superpowerful haha


----------

